# MOuse house.



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

A quick question about mice and cocanut fiber bedding? Is it safe?? Pros and cons?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes it is. But it's really expensive so most people don't use it. Not sure of the Pros and Cons of it though. Just know that it is safe and recommended for people with allergies.


----------

